# Polite request for Dublin based posters



## Caveat (15 May 2008)

I'm surprised this hasn't come up before (maybe it has?)

Fairly regularly, I've noticed posters making reference to "in town" or "near the city centre" or responding to other posts with reference to Dublin street names or localities that may not be familiar to most non-Dubliners, and can in fact be completely irrelevant unless you are a Dubliner. 

It often appears also that posters looking for a service/outlet or whatever, who neglect to mention the region concerned, turn out to be Dublin based. There seems to be an assumption made in many cases that everyone is from Dublin.

I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds this a little annoying.

How can I put this politely...?

Not all posters are based in Dublin. In fact, it seems to me that _a lot_ of posters are not Dublin based, including some long term/well known posters and moderators.

Can posters please consider us culchies?


----------



## Pique318 (15 May 2008)

It would help if everyone had their location listed in their profile, as it shows up in their posts.
Edit: My location 'was' there at one point but seems to have disappeared...anyway, it's back now.


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> Not all posters are based in Dublin.


What!?!  Who left the gate open!??!


----------



## redstar (15 May 2008)

And to confuse things even more, some ex-Dubs who moved to the sticks (like me) still say 'going into town' when referring to Dublin City even though the nearest town is probably not Dublin   

Imagine the misunderstanding when a ex-Dub and born-n-bred 'culchie' both talk about 'going into town' !!


----------



## Sylvester3 (15 May 2008)

I just took it that the default place in here was Dublin, and if you meant anywhere else you would say it.


----------



## Pique318 (15 May 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> I just took it that the default place in here was Dublin, and if you meant anywhere else you would say it.



Why ? Pro-Dublin bias, that what it is I tells ye !!!


----------



## Joe1234 (15 May 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> I just took it that the default place in here was Dublin, and if you meant anywhere else you would say it.



Why?  If approx. 1 in 3 people in ireland lives in Dublin, then obviously  approx. 2 in 3 do not.


----------



## Sylvester3 (15 May 2008)

Why? WHY? Cos thats how it is man*. Thats just how it is.

Anyway I'm from Belfast and I live in Cork county, so my assumptions are not prejudicial, just pragmatic. If 1/3 of people live in Dublin then when no location is mentioned it is reasonable to assume they are talking about Dublin. The 1/100000 visitor who lives in Johnstown off the N8 will probably deign to mention the location they are talking about.



*used in the hippy style gender neutral sense, no offence intended or implied.


----------



## Sherman (15 May 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Why? If approx. 1 in 3 people in ireland lives in Dublin, then obviously approx. 2 in 3 do not.


 
Because Dublin is the centre of the universe of course


----------



## GeneralZod (15 May 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> Why? WHY? Cos thats how it is man*. Thats just how it is.
> 
> 
> *used in the hippy style gender neutral sense, no offence intended or implied.



And in the accent of Sgt. Oddball (tank commander)  a.k.a Donald Sutherland from Kelly's Heroes.


----------



## csirl (15 May 2008)

> "near the city centre"


 
Dublin & Belfast are the only genuine cities on this island, the rest who claim to be cities are just large towns.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 May 2008)

Sherman said:


> Because Dublin is the centre of the universe of course



Got it in one [broken link removed]  

Roll on Donegal for the hols though.


----------



## MrMan (15 May 2008)

wait for the cork backlash. I think everyone is just used to Dublin being talked about as if it equates to everywhere else. The most notable at the moment being the property market, i.e property prices have fallen by 20% etc or 100k off apartments, its irritating alright but thats just the way it is.


----------



## Purple (15 May 2008)

csirl said:


> Dublin & Belfast are the only genuine cities on this island, the rest who claim to be cities are just large towns.


Jasus, ye can't say that! (You're right, but you still can't say it)


----------



## Purple (15 May 2008)

MrMan said:


> wait for the cork backlash. I think everyone is just used to Dublin being talked about as if it equates to everywhere else. The most notable at the moment being the property market, i.e property prices have fallen by 20% etc or 100k off apartments, its irritating alright but thats just the way it is.


Are you saying that Cork people have an anti-Dublin chip on their shoulder? Never!


----------



## Teabag (15 May 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Why?  If approx. 1 in 3 people in ireland lives in Dublin, then obviously  approx. 2 in 3 do not.



I think the 2 in 3 are the lucky ones ! 
I lived in Dublin for 7 years, best move I ever made was getting out. Get out while you can !!


----------



## Purple (15 May 2008)

Teabag said:


> I think the 2 in 3 are the lucky ones !
> I lived in Dublin for 7 years, best move I ever made was getting out. Get out while you can !!


Are you a culchie?

Do half of your other 13 brothers and sisters still living in Dublin?


----------



## MrMan (15 May 2008)

> Are you a culchie?
> 
> Do half of your other 13 brothers and sisters still living in Dublin?



It should have been 14 then they would have a full team.


----------



## Teabag (15 May 2008)

Purple said:


> Are you a culchie?
> 
> Do half of your other 13 brothers and sisters still living in Dublin?



Culchie and proud ! 
We all got out thank God. Leave Dublin to the Jackeens I say.


----------



## Vanilla (15 May 2008)

Purple said:


> Are you a culchie?
> 
> Do half of your other 13 brothers and sisters still living in Dublin?


 
Eh? Purple are you actually a native english speaker? Maybe it's Jackeen slang but try to translate for us culchies.


----------



## ninsaga (15 May 2008)

Purple said:


> Are you saying that Cork people have an anti-Dublin chip on their shoulder? Never!



No not quite...... its called tolerance ..... zero tolerance


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2008)

Teabag said:


> We all got out thank God. Leave Dublin to the Jackeens I say.


At least we agree on one thing. Safe home now.


----------



## Teabag (16 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> At least we agree on one thing. Safe home now.



Hee Hee, winding up Jackeens is a Culchie's favourite pasttime !


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2008)

Teabag said:


> Hee Hee, winding up Jackeens is a Culchie's favourite pasttime !


I thought it was counting the headage payment and set-aside grant cheques?


----------



## Caveat (16 May 2008)

csirl said:


> Dublin & Belfast are the only genuine cities on this island, the rest who claim to be cities are just large towns.


 
Maybe, maybe not - but until there is a change in official status there is still more than one "city centre" in the Republic.

Anyway, doesn't explain the "in town" references or better still, those that make no reference at all to location:

e.g. posts like "where can I find a good plumber?" 

As far as I can see, these usually turn out to be from Dublin posters.

Difficult to talk about this TBH without sounding petty and to be fair it's nearly always the newer posters that are the culprits.

Anyway, ClubMan I don't understand the term "headage" - is this a measurement of inner (Dublin) city gurriers per sq km or something?


----------



## Sunny (16 May 2008)

To be honest, I always thought this was a sophisticated site so I am surprised to hear there are culchies involved at all!

Even though it might explain some of the posts I have seen!!


----------



## Caveat (19 May 2008)

As a matter of interest - do Dubliners consider _anyone _outside Dublin City to be a "culchie"?

Is someone in _Bray_ or _Swords_ a culchie for example?

I know places like _Tallaght_ and _Clondalkin_ were still very much villages until the 1970s - so are they really culchies too? I doubt they would see it like that.


----------



## Purple (19 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> As a matter of interest - do Dubliners consider _anyone _outside Dublin City to be a "culchie"?
> 
> Is someone in _Bray_ or _Swords_ a culchie for example?
> 
> I know places like _Tallaght_ and _Clondalkin_ were still very much villages until the 1970s - so are they really culchies too? I doubt they would see it like that.



A friend of mine from Dublin city centre says that anyone from outside the two canals is a culchie 

For me a Dubliner is anyone who lives in Dublin that doesn't "go home" for Christmas


----------



## colin79ie (20 May 2008)

The people originally from Dublin who got out and are living normally elsewhere, are referred to as "Dulchies"! The reasons for these people relocating are probably quite clear to most people;

Owning a house in Dublin is giving up half your salary(or more now) until you retire! And for one of those 'boxes' that are referred to as apartments.

The price of a night out is probably more than your house insurance for a year.

The main street in Dublin is unsafe after dark (and by day sometimes).

I know of a 5 year old girl who picked up a syringe from the liffey boardwalk. Lovely...!

The beaches are polluted

People in the rest of Ireland don't really care what people from Dublin think about them. I live on the west coast and can compare to the above list.

My mortgage is 500/month.

I can have a meal for two and a bottle of wine for around €60-70.

I can walk around anywhere on my own without the fear of being mugged/attacked.

I have never seen a syringe on my local street.

I am a 5 minute walk from one of the finest beaches in Ireland.

Before you all go on a rant about how central you are etc. I can get to Dublin Airport quicker than some of my relations that live in Dublin, but I use Belfast as it is easier to get to, friendlier and cheaper.

And finally, I'm sure lots of people will agree with me that the best things about Dublin are the roads out of it!

I personally wouldn't send my dog to Dublin.

Bring it on!


----------



## DavyJones (20 May 2008)

colin79ie said:


> The people originally from Dublin who got out and are living normally elsewhere, are referred to as "Dulchies"! The reasons for these people relocating are probably quite clear to most people;
> 
> Owning a house in Dublin is giving up half your salary(or more now) until you retire! And for one of those 'boxes' that are referred to as apartments.
> 
> ...


 
Don't hold back, tell us what you really think


----------



## Purple (20 May 2008)

colin79ie said:


> The people originally from Dublin who got out and are living normally elsewhere, are referred to as "Dulchies"! The reasons for these people relocating are probably quite clear to most people;
> 
> Owning a house in Dublin is giving up half your salary(or more now) until you retire! And for one of those 'boxes' that are referred to as apartments.
> 
> ...



To each their own.

I live in Dublin and have never had a problem in the city centre. I agree that the price of housing is higher but that's because demand is higher and that's because most of the people who were born over your way seem to want to live here 

I have lived in Dublin and away from it and I can see the attraction of both but I find there is nothing like strolling around this city centre on your own for an hour in the early evening watching it change from a place of work into a place of entertainment and soaking up the changing vibe of the place as it happens. Then a nice meal with friends in any of the dozens of ethnic of classical restaurants within a square mile of college green and then one of the many different style of pubs (depending on what mood takes you) for a drink of two.


----------



## S.L.F (20 May 2008)

colin79ie said:


> The people originally from Dublin who got out and are living normally elsewhere, are referred to as "Dulchies"! The reasons for these people relocating are probably quite clear to most people;
> 
> Owning a house in Dublin is giving up half your salary(or more now) until you retire! And for one of those 'boxes' that are referred to as apartments.
> 
> ...



Stop beating about the bush give it to us straight!


----------



## Caveat (20 May 2008)

Please nobody else quote his entire post!

For the record, in case anyone thought I had more dastardly motives for starting this thread, I like Dublin.  I lived there for 6 years and enjoyed it and occasionally I still visit for a day/weekend. Now I live (very much) in a rural area - an area which I am not from either. 

Cities have city attractions and problems and provincial or more rural areas have theirs too.

As it happens, I probably wouldn't ever live in Dublin again and I prefer where I am now but that's just the random nature of the evolution of relative satisfaction

...or something like that.


----------



## Bronte (21 May 2008)

One of the main reasons I won't live in Dublin is because I find the big car park tricky, it's called the M50 I believe but being from West of the Phoenix Park sure what would I know.


----------



## Purple (21 May 2008)

Bronte said:


> One of the main reasons I won't live in Dublin is because I find the big car park tricky, it's called the M50 I believe but being from West of the Phoenix Park sure what would I know.



I go from the Blanchardstown interchange to the Knocklyon interchange every evening. Since the lane upgrade it takes no more than 15 minutes during rush hour.


----------



## csirl (21 May 2008)

> One of the main reasons I won't live in Dublin is because I find the big car park tricky, it's called the M50 I believe but being from West of the Phoenix Park sure what would I know.


 
One of the big advantages of living in Dublin City is that the M50 is not a factor in your day to day life as you already live inside it and so dont have to negotiate it. The M50 is for "culchies" and "carrot pickers" (the old nickname for people from County Dublin - outside the city boundary).


----------



## truthseeker (21 May 2008)

csirl said:


> One of the big advantages of living in Dublin City is that the M50 is not a factor in your day to day life if you generally work and socialise in the city. The M50 is for "culchies" and "carrot pickers" (the old nickname for people from County Dublin - outside the city boundary).


 
WHAT!!!!!!!!!!! Am I a Carrot Picker!!! No wonder Ive such good eyesight


----------



## S.L.F (21 May 2008)

csirl said:


> "carrot pickers"



if I could stop laughing I'd be able to be offended properly.


----------



## csirl (21 May 2008)

I'm told it originates from the decades ago when a very large proportion of the population of county Dublin working in the labour intensive market gardening industry.


----------



## csirl (21 May 2008)

> The people originally from Dublin who got out and are living normally elsewhere, are referred to as "Dulchies"! The reasons for these people relocating are probably quite clear to most people;


 
Are country people living in Dublin are called Bogliners or Cubliners?


----------



## Purple (21 May 2008)

csirl said:


> Are country people living in Dublin are called Bogliners or Cubliners?



If they don’t “go home” for Christmas then they are just Dubliners (see above).


----------



## Teabag (21 May 2008)

Purple said:


> To each their own.
> 
> I live in Dublin and have never had a problem in the city centre. I agree that the price of housing is higher but that's because demand is higher and that's because most of the people who were born over your way seem to want to live here
> 
> I have lived in Dublin and away from it and I can see the attraction of both but I find there is nothing like strolling around this city centre on your own for an hour in the early evening watching it change from a place of work into a place of entertainment and soaking up the changing vibe of the place as it happens. Then a nice meal with friends in any of the dozens of ethnic of classical restaurants within a square mile of college green and then one of the many different style of pubs (depending on what mood takes you) for a drink of two.



I reckon Dublin is a great place if you are young  (< 30). After that it's a dump. Had many great times there but glad to get out when I did.


----------



## Purple (21 May 2008)

Teabag said:


> I reckon Dublin is a great place if you are young  (< 30). After that it's a dump. Had many great times there but glad to get out when I did.


I'm >30 and I still like it.


----------



## ninsaga (21 May 2008)

Now that I think of it though Dublin wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't full of Dubs


----------



## Purple (22 May 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Now that I think of it though Dublin wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't full of Dubs


Do you need a chip for the other shoulder?


----------



## Betsy Og (22 May 2008)

Teabag said:


> I reckon Dublin is a great place if you are young (< 30). After that it's a dump. Had many great times there but glad to get out when I did.


 
Could endorse that statement. Plus, you can still get the best bits of Dublin on a weekend if you want.

Most people dont get benefit out of Dublin's attractions during the week - they just work & go home, like most of the rest of the country. So its not like country living forever denies you the good bits about Dublin life.

Its more the "maintenance" factors that make Dublin less attractive imho  - i.e. jumbo mortgages, traffic, cost of living, schools, excessive "post code stratifying of society".


----------



## Bronte (22 May 2008)

Ahh that's why I got it wrong on the M50 didn't know it was just for culchies,  though it's strange that the culchies get their car registration done in Dublin as most of the number plates I saw had a D reg.


----------



## csirl (22 May 2008)

> Ahh that's why I got it wrong on the M50 didn't know it was just for culchies, though it's strange that the culchies get their car registration done in Dublin as most of the number plates I saw had a D reg.


 
They're all "going home" for the weekend.


----------



## Teabag (22 May 2008)

Purple said:


> Do you need a chip for the other shoulder?



A culchie's worst nightmare is having a kid with a Dublin accent or having a kid that wears an Arnotts GAA top.


----------



## Caveat (22 May 2008)

What - worse than the nightmare where an axe maniac is after you and you can only move... really....slowly?


----------



## Pique318 (22 May 2008)

Is the axe maniac wearing an Arnotts jersey ?


----------



## Caveat (22 May 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Is the axe maniac wearing an Arnotts jersey ?


 
Not an impossible scenario...


----------



## Bronte (22 May 2008)

csirl said:


> They're all "going home" for the weekend.


 So that's why they all looked so demented, devastated to be leaving Dublin, Dublin must be a great place to live then.


----------



## Sunny (22 May 2008)

Bronte said:


> So that's why they all looked so demented, devastated to be leaving Dublin, Dublin must be a great place to live then.


 
Yeah its not bad apart from all the Culchies.....


----------



## Teabag (22 May 2008)

Sunny said:


> Yeah its not bad apart from all the Culchies.....



In recent years I have noticed a large influx of refugees from Dublin to the west. And these are true blue Dubs - born and bred. 

What's that about my Jackeen friends ? Ye are most welcome of course

Is it "all these highs and lows" ?


----------



## Purple (22 May 2008)

Teabag said:


> In recent years I have noticed a large influx of refugees from Dublin to the west. And these are true blue Dubs - born and bred.
> 
> What's that about my Jackeen friends ? Ye are most welcome of course
> 
> Is it "all these highs and lows" ?




One reason for Dubs to move to the sticks; House price increases driven by the influx of refugees from the bog into our fair capital (the ONLY capital ninsaga)


----------



## elefantfresh (23 May 2008)

Not much mention of the peoples republic yet - surely they're due a sly dig or two?!!?


----------



## GeneralZod (23 May 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> Not much mention of the peoples republic yet - surely they're due a sly dig or two?!!?



Very small population in that town. Maybe there's no one from there on AAM.


----------



## elefantfresh (23 May 2008)

They have the internet there don't they?


----------

